# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical > Ιστορικά Ro/Ro και Φορτηγά Πλοία >  Θεσσαλονίκη [Thessaloniki - Roro Okinawa - Ferry Tokyo Maru]

## fcuk

Κατι ακουγεται οτι θα ξεκινησει το ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ της SAOS FERRIES σε λιγες ημερες δρομολογια σαν ro/ro απο ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ για ΧΙΟ-ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Είναι έτοιμο ???

----------


## fcuk

θα ξεκινησει οπως ειναι σαν ro/ro και ετσι δεν θα κανει καποιες αλλαγες ολα αυτα βεβαια ακουγονται και τιποτα δεν ειναι σιγουρο ακομα!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> θα ξεκινησει οπως ειναι σαν ro/ro και ετσι δεν θα κανει καποιες αλλαγες ολα αυτα βεβαια ακουγονται και τιποτα δεν ειναι σιγουρο ακομα!


κάτι μου λέει ότι θα μείνει έτσι ανα ξεκινήσει...

----------


## Spyros

Πολυ απλα η ΣΑΟΣ προκειμενου να το εχει και καθεται το δρομολογει φετος σαν Ro/Ro αλλα μετα το καλοκαιρι θα το ετοιμασει για αλλαγες...
Τωρα θα δειξει το μελλον τι θα γινει...

----------


## fcuk

εχει ακουσει κανεις τιποτα για το τι εγινε μετα το δρομολογιο που εκτελεσε κατα την διαρκεια της απεργιας?

----------


## raflucgr

She did the line Piraeus-Kriti during the strike.

----------


## fcuk

Eκανε ενα δρομολογιο μονο οχι σε ολη την διαρκεια της απεργιας.

Εγω ρωτησα τι εγινε μετα το δρομολογιο αυτο...

----------


## raflucgr

Sorry fcuk, I don't know the answer to your question, I will tell you when I will know.

----------


## George

Έμεινε πλαγιοδετημένο στου Ξαβέρη για 2 μέρες και μετά επέστρεψε στο Πέραμα στην ίδια θέση που βρισκόταν.

----------


## raflucgr

according to a friend, the ship could be chartered to be use between Marocco and Spain.

----------


## raflucgr

Hello

Finally the Thessaloniki is still own by Saos Ferries, and will run as a roro, her hull is now painted in blue black (as Hsw), and written on it in big capital letters: SAOS FERRIES. She is now registred to Valleta, and under maltese flag. Does anyone know her line ?

----------


## andreas

Το πλοίο ανέβηκε στη δεξαμενή στο Πέραμα.

----------


## chrb

Δεν μου φαίνεται και πολύ πιθανό να δρομολογηθεί στο εσωτερικό.Μηπως το δούμε σε καμία γραμμή της Αδριατικής;;

Αν όμως δρομολογηθεί στο εσωτερικό ή Δωδ/σα ή Κρήτη(!!) το βλέπω να πηγαίνει.

----------


## George

Η ΣΑΟΣ το έχει δηλώσει σε ένα κάρο γραμμές. Μέσα σε αυτές είναι και οι Κυκλάδες και πολλές άλλες. Εγώ αυτό που βλέπω είναι Χίο - Μυτιλήνη προσωρινά για να διπλώσει το ΚΡΗΜΝΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ μέχρι να τελειώσει η μετασκευή του EUN.

----------


## AlexopoulosPetros

Θέλει λίγη ενίσχυση αυτή η γραμμή. Καλό θα είναι.

----------


## Paralia

Σε αυτή τη γραμμή τα δρομολόγια έχουν διπλασιασθεί σε σχέση με πέρσι με την προσθήκη του Κρημνιώτισσα και του Νήσος Μύκονος. Με αυτά τα επιπλέον δρομολόγια και τις εκπτώσεις που γίνονται δεν ξέρω αν θα είναι βιώσιμη η προσθήκη ενός επιπλέον Ro-Ro.

----------


## George

Όλα είναι θέμα του οικονομικού. Το ΚΡΗΜΝΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ φεύγει συνεχώς γεμάτο λόγω της οικονομικής πολιτικής που κάνει η ΣΑΟΣ. ¶λλωστε και το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΕΥΣΤΑΘΙΟΣ έπαιρνε πολύ πράμμα και από την αρχή η εταιρία είχε δηλώσει ότι θέλει και δεύτερο πλοίο στη γραμμή ώστε να έχει καθημερινά δρομολόγια. Μάλιστα είχε κάνει και δηλώσεις ότι και καλά το πλοίο θα ήταν ανώτερο του ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ Το EUN (προσεχώς ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΑΓΙΑΣΟΥ) θα πάει εκεί αλλά έχει δουλειά ακόμα. Οπότε βλέπω το ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ να ξεκινάει για Χίο - Μυτιλήνη και επιπλέον να πω πως είναι δεμένο στο κεντρικό λιμάνι του Πειραιά.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Τελικά η SAOS ζήτησε να δρομολογηθεί το πλοίο στα Δωδεκάνησα....

----------


## George

Αλλά πήρε αναβολή το αίτημα.

----------


## chrb

Τελικά το πλοίο θα πάει Δωδ/σα. Τα εγκαίνια έγιναν προχθές.

----------


## Enalia

Αρκεί να βάλει πρώτα ελληνικό πλήρωμα  :Smile: 
Ε, εντάξει. Θα το κάνει, όπως είπε, στο προηγούμενο ΣΑΣ.

Θα πηγαίνει Ρόδο, και προφανώς με κάτι ενδιάμεσα, ίσως Κω. Το άλλο ερώτημα είναι επίσης από πού θα φεύγει. Κανονικά πρέπει να φεύγει από το Ικόνιο, όπως τα άλλα (Βλ. ΝΙΚΟΛΑΣ Α') που πάει κι αυτό Ρόδο (και που δεν βρίσκει σε κάθε κατάπλου του εδώ dock να πέσει. Τί ιστορία κι αυτή...

----------


## George

Ξεκίνησε κανονικά και φεύγει όπως όλα τα Ro/Ro από την Καρβουνόσκαλα.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Ξεκίνησε κανονικά και φεύγει όπως όλα τα Ro/Ro από την Καρβουνόσκαλα.


γνωρίζει κανείς πως τα πάει ?
αν και είναι πολυ νωρίς ακόμα ...

----------


## Enalia

Eίναι κάθε Τρίτη - Πέμπτη - Σάββατο 19:00 για Κω - Ρόδο.
Έχει δρόμο καλό για ro-ro, φτάνει τα 20 μ., οπότε κατά τις 8 το πρωί της άλλης ξεφορτώνει.
Τις πρώτες μέρες δεν τα πήγε άσχημα για πρωτοεμφανιζόμενο στη γραμμή. Ιούλιο Αύγουστο προφανώς όλα τα πλοία για Δωδεκάνησα καλά θα τα πηγαίνουν. Αν και με την (προφανή) προσθήκη του ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑΣ, θα υπάρξει συνωστισμός στη γραμμή αφού υπάρχουν ήδη τα BLUE STAR 2 (Δευτ-Τετ-Παρ), ΑΝΘΗ-ΜΑΡΙΝΑ (Τρ-Πεμ-Σαβ), ΝΙΚΟΛΑΣ Α (Δευτ-Τετ-Παρ), αλλά θα μοιραστούν τα πράγματα και όλοι θα πάρουν. Από Σεπτέμβρη και μετά θα είναι τα δύσκολα κι όποιος αντέξει τότε...

----------


## MYTILENE

Μάλλον μπαίνει για Μυτιλήνη- Χίο-Πειραιά σύντομα.

----------


## mandiam

:Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad: re paidia ti ginetai me to baporaki??poy brisketai??tetoio bapori kai kathetai tetoia epoxi??eleos pia aytos o manoyshn.

----------


## Ellinis

Παραμένει από πέρσι το φθινόπωρο δεμένο στην Αλεξανδρούπολη. Το περίεργο είναι αφού δεν έχει σκοπό να το λειτουργήσει γιατί δεν το πουλάει... εκτός και αν δεν έχει βρει ακόμη την τιμή που θέλει.

----------


## mandiam

o anthrwpos einai aparadektos....apo toys xeiroteroys ths teleytaias dekaetias milame!!!maresei poy oramatizotane ne to kanei eg/og!pali kala poy to afhse etsi giati k ayto tha eixe thn katapi3i toy MAKEDONIA

----------


## gvaggelas

Όντως. ΄Και είναι και πολύ καλό βαπόρι. Μάλιστα έχει μεγάλες μεταφορικές δυνατότητες και τώρα το καλοκαίρι θα ήταν ότι πρέπει για την μεταφορά φορτηγών σε μεγάλα νησιά, μιας και τα ΙΧ καταλαμβάνουν σχεδόν το σύνολο του γκαράζ στα πλοία με προορισμό δημοφιλείς τουριστικούς προορισμούς.

----------


## Apostolos

Πάει πολύ γρήγορα και καίει πολλά για τον Μανούση... 
Το πουλάει και ακριβά...
Στα χέρια μιάς εταιρίας με εμπειρία θα ήταν διαμάντι

----------


## marioskef

Το πλοίο από ότι έχω καταλάβει δεν πρέπει να εχει και τόσο μεγάλη χωρητικότητα σε σχέση με αυτή που θα περίμενε κανείς λόγω μεγέθους...
Ουσιαστικά το γκαράζ είναι ένα και μοναδικό στο ύψος της ράμπας εισόδου, και δεν υπάρχει κάποιο deck πιο πάνω που να μπορεί να δεχτει κάτι... Σαν ένα μεγάλο κουβά φανταστείτε το...

----------


## MYTILENE

Πάρτο ρε Βεντούρη να μη κάνεις μάγκες τους υπόλοιπους. :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Με μια αξιόλογη μετασκευή και με την ταχύτητα που προσφέρει θα γινόταν βαποράρος σωστός! :Very Happy:

----------


## moutsokwstas

ναι  θα μπορουσε με μια εκτεταμενη μετασκευη να γινει ενα καθως πρεπει βαπορι, αλλα στα χερια του σαου, ποσο καλυτερη τυχη να εχει? μια πρωτης ταξεως ευκαιρια να πεταχτουν κατι χαροι σαν το αλεξανδρα τ κι αλλα τετοιας καταστασης πλοια. αλλα κι οπως ειναι τωρα, ειναι μια χαρα για τη γραμμη χιου-μυτιληνης, ελεω και του τσακισμενου αριωνα!

----------


## newsummerlover

Είναι τελείως αντιοικονομικό...

----------


## scoufgian

> Είναι τελείως αντιοικονομικό...


αντιοικονομικο ξεαντιοικονομικο πρεπει κατι να γινειι φιλε newsummerlover :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## samurai

Φόρος τιμής στον "Πύραυλο" της SAOS, ο οποίος μάλλον παραμελήθηκε αρκετά. Φώτο ως RORO OKINAWA με την πορτοκαλί φορεσιά του κολοσσού Kinkai Yusen Butsuryu. Εδω ο βάπορας μπαίνει στο Τόκιο. :Very Happy: 
ro-ro okinawa.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Φώτο ως RORO OKINAWA με την πορτοκαλί φορεσιά του κολοσσού Kinkai Yusen Butsuryu.


Η εταιρία αυτή εχει σχέση με τη Nippon Yusen Kaisha;

----------


## samurai

Είναι θυγατρική της Kinkai Yusen, η οποία πλέον δεν υπάρχει διότι εστίασε τις δραστηριότητές της στα φορτία και όχι στη μεταφορά επιβατών. :Wink:

----------


## Ellinis

Kαι το βαπόρι παραμένει δεμένο στην Αλεξανδρούπολη. Όπως μπορείτε να δειτε εδω και εδω τουλάχιστον παραμένει σε καλή κατάσταση.

----------


## sea_serenade

Κρίμα να μένει δεμένο τέτοιο πλοίο. Ο χαρακτηρισμός "Πύραυλος" του ταιριάζει γάντι. Το θυμάμαι στην Κω να έρχεται, να δένει, να φορτώνει και να αναχωρεί σε χρόνο ρεκόρ. Απίστευτο πλοίο, κρίμα!!!

----------


## Leo

Και να σκεφτούμε ότι το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο ήρθε στην Ελλάδα σας ρο-ρο αλλά με προοπτική να μετασκευαστεί σε ε/γ-ο/γ. Δηλαδή ευτυχώς γλύτωσε τον "βιασμό" όπως αυτόν των Μακεδονία και του Παναγία Σουμελά.

----------


## Apostolos

Αντι να το έχει και να σκουρίαζει, μπορεί να δώσει επιτέλους μία λογική τιμή πωλησης ώστε να βγεί απο το τελμα που έχει μπει η εταιρία... Το αγοράζω και εγώ!

----------


## Leo

Νάτοοοςςς  :Very Happy: !

----------


## Thanasis89

> Αντι να το έχει και να σκουρίαζει, μπορεί να δώσει επιτέλους μία λογική τιμή πωλησης ώστε να βγεί απο το τελμα που έχει μπει η εταιρία... Το αγοράζω και εγώ!


¶λλη προσφορά ; Με το ένα, με το δύο, με το τρια ! Κατοχυρώθηκε στον Απόστολο !  :Razz: 

Υ.Γ. Πέρα από την πλάκα κι εγώ θα τον αγόραζα τον βαπόραρο !  :Smile:

----------


## sea_serenade

Φανταστείτε τον βάπορα με σινιάλο VENTOURIS FERRIES, λίγες καμπινούλες (άρα και λίγο μεγαλύτερο κομοδέσιο) να διασχίζει τα νερά της Αδριατικής!!!! ΝΙΚΟΛΑ πως σου φαίνεται???

----------


## tasos_33

telika xeri kaneis ti apegine auto to omorfo thirio???

----------


## dimitris

Βρισκεται εδω και πολυ καιρο δεμενο στην Αλεξανδρουπολη ποιο πανω σε ποστ του φιλου μας Ellinis υπαρχουν και προσφατες φωτογραφιες του!
Οσο για τη εταιρεια του ουτε ο ιδιος ο πλοιοκτητης νομιζω πως ξερει τι του γινεται... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## tasos_33

kalla ti katastasei sthn saos ti gnorizw,pantos krima tetio bapori.s'exaristo kai pally dimitri.

----------


## Thanasis89

Θα αναρωτηθείτε πως βρήκα φωτογραφία του Θεσσαλονίκη ενώ αυτό είναι Αλεξανδρούπολη κι εγώ Ρέθυμνο... Κι όμως όλα γίνονται ! Θέλω να σας δείξω μια φωτογραφία που έβγαλε η κοπέλα μου στην εκδρομή της εκεί και θα ήθελα να την μοιραστώ μαζί σας ! Την ευχαριστώ πολύ που με σκέφτηκε ! 

P3140822.JPG

----------


## scoufgian

> Θα αναρωτηθείτε πως βρήκα φωτογραφία του Θεσσαλονίκη ενώ αυτό είναι Αλεξανδρούπολη κι εγώ Ρέθυμνο... Κι όμως όλα γίνονται ! Θέλω να σας δείξω μια φωτογραφία που έβγαλε η κοπέλα μου στην εκδρομή της εκεί και θα ήθελα να την μοιραστώ μαζί σας ! Την ευχαριστώ πολύ που με σκέφτηκε ! 
> 
> P3140822.JPG


 μπραβο στο Θαναση κι στη κοπελα του ,για τη φωτογραφια του Θεσσαλονικη απο την Αλεξανδρουπολη

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Mια και το θεμα εχει σκουριασει απο το μαρτιο να βαλω μια φωτο απο το ωραιο αυτο πλοιο

IMG_1355saos (35).JPG

----------


## Ellinis

Το πλοίο παραμένει δεμένο στην Αλεξανδρούπολη, όπου και το τριγύριζα για κάμποση ώρα πριν λίγες μέρες. Σχετική φώτο _εδώ_.

Το καράβι δεν έχει τις σκουριές και την εξωτερική εμφάνιση των άλλων δεμένων της Σάος, αλλά ο παροπλισμός σιγά σιγά αφήνει σημάδια, όπως το βαθούλωμα που άφησε στο ζωνάρι η μπίντα η οποία ακουμπάει πάνω του... ή όπως τα γκράφιτι που κάνανε κάποιοι στη μπάντα...

thess graf.jpg

----------


## MILTIADIS

κριμα τετοιος βαποραρος να χαραμιζεται ετσι..:cry:

----------


## sea_serenade

Μόνο κρίμα MILTIADIS, άστα να πάνε. Αυτό το βαπόρι θεωρώ πως είναι ένα από τα καλύτερα της κατηγορίας του. Το θυμάμαι στην Κω να μπαίνει, να φορτώνει και να φεύγει για Ρόδο σε χρόνο ρεκόρ. Σωστός σίφουνας!!!

----------


## Apostolos

Το Εργαλείο βγήκε προς πώληση με άγνωστη τιμή. Πριν 2 χρόνια το είχαν για 14 μύρια. Τώρα ελπίζω να ζητηθεί καλύτερη τιμή (6 με 8) μιάς που το πλοίο δέν ειναι SOLAS complied για διεθνείς πλόες και έχει περιορισμένη μεταφορική ικανότητα σε σχέση με το μέγεθος - κατανάλωση.

----------


## Speedkiller

Αντί να πουλήσουν κανα παλιό έστω για σκραπ να μην πληρώνουν και στα λιμάνια πωλούν απ τα καλύτερα πλοία του στόλου τους.... :Confused:

----------


## Apostolos

Η εταιρία δεν εχει εμπειρία σε χρήση του σε διεθνείς γραμμές. Για ακτοπλοΐα ειναι εντελώς ακατάλληλο άρα κατ εμέ καλύτερα να θυσιαστεί ένα νεότερο αλλα ακατάλληλο παρά τα παλιότερα που δέν έχουν και αξία πανω απο αυτή του σκράπ

----------


## douzoune

Μια ενδεχόμενη μετασκευή (όπως είχε συζητηθεί και παλαιότερα) θα μπορούσε να είναι συμφέρουσα στον υποψήφιο αγοραστή??? 
Και από πλευράς ταχύτητας να ταξιδεύει με χαμηλότερη??? (λόγω μεγάλης κατανάλωσης)

----------


## Apostolos

To πλοίο φτιάχτηκε για Ro/Lo και τυχόν σχεδιασμοί για ΕΓ είναι προϊών επιστημονικής φαντασίας ή τρέλας. Υπάρχουν 10δες Ιαπωνικά με 12 15 μύρια (πχ Panstar Honey) που ειναι έτοιμα πλοία και SOLAS

----------


## douzoune

Οκ Απόστολε. Με κάλυψες, ευχαριστώ.

----------


## MYTILENE

Να μια καλή επιλογή για αγορά από τη ΝΕΛ τι λέτε???

----------


## Speedkiller

> Να μια καλή επιλογή για αγορά από τη ΝΕΛ τι λέτε???



Ωραίο,νέο και αρκετα ταχύ!Το θέμα είναι πόσα θέλει για να γίνει ένα σωστό επιβατηγό?:?

----------


## MYTILENE

> Ωραίο,νέο και αρκετα ταχύ!Το θέμα είναι πόσα θέλει για να γίνει ένα σωστό επιβατηγό?:?


Εγώ το θέλω για RORO πάντως

----------


## douzoune

> Εγώ το θέλω για RORO πάντως


Είμαστε για τέτοια ανοίγματα πρόεδρε; Δεν πρέπει να επουλώσουμε τις πληγές του παρελθόντος πρώτα; Σωστή επιλογή αλλά λάθος χρονική στιγμή πιστεύω.

Στο site της εταιρείας υπάρχει και μια μικρή παρουσίαση του πλοίου. Από τον εφοπλιστή πρέπει να είναι...
http://www.saos.gr/docs/Thess.pdf

----------


## 2nd mate

> Εγώ το θέλω για RORO πάντως


Ακριβά γούστα έχεις πρόεδρε...μ'αρεσεις.

----------


## a.molos

Τιποτα δεν άλλαξε στην κατάσταση του πλοίου, σε σχέση με την προηγούμενη αναφορά του Ellinis προ 2μηνου. Στην 1η φωτό, είναι έντονη η πρωινή ομιχλη στο Λιμάνι ( όπως και σε όλόκληρο τον Εβρο έως το μεσημέρι), ενώ αργότερα, τουλάχιστον στην Αλεξανδρούπολη ήταν χαρά θεού !

----------


## MYTILENE

> Να μια καλή επιλογή για αγορά από τη ΝΕΛ τι λέτε???


 Τελικά αυτά που έλεγα ΙΣΩΣ  ''βγούν''.......παρα τα άκριβά γούστα μου :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

Μάλιστα... Εδώ υπάρχει καπνός ! Το θέμα είναι να μην σβήσει η φωτιά στον δρόμο ! Κάποιος για ξύλα ;  :Wink:  
Αν ευοδωθεί θα είναι πολύ καλή εξέλιξη ! Εν αναμονή λοιπόν !

----------


## Leo

> Μάλιστα... Εδώ υπάρχει καπνός ! Το θέμα είναι να μην σβήσει η φωτιά στον δρόμο ! Κάποιος για ξύλα ;  
> Αν ευοδωθεί θα είναι πολύ καλή εξέλιξη ! Εν αναμονή λοιπόν !


Γι αυτό κατεβαίνει ο Giavanaut στην Αθήνα σήμερα αρχίζουν διαβουλέυσες  :Razz:  :Razz:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Νaval22

> Τελικά αυτά που έλεγα ΙΣΩΣ ''βγούν''.......παρα τα άκριβά γούστα μου


αν δεν ανακτηθεί το παιχνίδι με τις μεταφορικές είναι ριψοκίνδυνο εγχείρημα τουλάχιστον εγώ το βλέπω τεχνικο-οικονομικά ασύμφορο κυρίως τη πιθανότητα μετασκευής του σε ε/γ,ας σκεφτούμε επίσης ότι πόλλες εταιρείες το είδαν με πρώτη την αττικα αλλά δεν έγινε τπτ,δεν νομίζω να είναι τυχαίο

----------


## zgeorgar

Ενας πραγραματικα επιβλητικός βαπορας

DSC00419.jpg

DSC00417.jpg

και ο μοναδικος τροπος για να ανεβει κανεις πλεον..
DSC00416.jpg

----------


## trelaras

Σκουριαζει κ αυτο το πλοιο...οπως κ τα υπολοιπα...κριμα...:sad:

----------


## zgeorgar

οχι μόνο σκουριάζει...αλλα ξεφλουδιζεται η μπογιά του, τριβει την λαμαρινα του πανω στον ντόκο και την τσαλακώνει, αλλα τουλαχιστον συνησφερει στην βιοποικιλότητα του λιμανιου με τα μυδια που εχει αποκτησει :???:

----------


## Ellinis

"Φρέσκιες" φωτογραφίες με τo ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ να φαίνεται μια χαρά από τον απέναντι ντόκο .
thesal1.jpg

αλλά εαν πάει κανείς πιο κοντά δεν θα πει το ίδιο... όχι βέβαια κάτι που δεν θα "μαζευόταν" σε λίγες εβδομάδες στο Πέραμα. Η μπλέ μπογιά έχει άλλου σκάσει, αλλού ξεφτίσει και πορτοκαλί χρώματα εμφανίζονται ανάμεσα στα "τρεξίματα". Πορτοκαλί ήταν βαμμένο πριν στην Ιαπωνία;

Όχι ότι αυτά νοιάζουν τους πιτσιρικάδες που ψαρεύουν αμέριμνοι ή κάποιους άλλους που έγραψαν με γκράφιτι στα πλευρά του πλοίου...
P9070018.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Οντως ¶ρη,πορτοκαλί ήταν 

http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/thessaloniki_1995_b_2.htm

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πορτοκαλι ειχε κανει και κανα δυο δρομολογια οπως ειχε ερθει απο την ιαπωνια, για μεταφορα φορτηγων οταν οι φιλοι αγροτες ειχαν κοψει την ελλαδα στα δυο.Τωρα τι χαρτια ειχε και τι επιθεωρηση ειχε περασει αυτα ηταν μαλλον ψιλα γραμματα για τις αναγκες του <καυτου> δρομολογιου

----------


## cpt. mimis

ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΝΕΟΤΕΡΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ?
ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ?
ΤΙΠΟΤΑ?

----------


## Apostolos

Αν βγούν τελικά τα πλοία σε πληστηριασμό θα ειναι απο τα πρώτα που θα "χτυπίσουν"

----------


## Nikos_V

Αναχωρηση απο το λιμανι της Ερμουπολης......

DSC00788.JPG

----------


## johny18

Κρίμα να κάθεται ένα τέτοιο πλοίο ....

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Σύμφωνα με το SHIPPAX INFORMATION,στα top 25 φγ/ογ στον κόσμο,από ταχύτητα είναι στην 6η θέση με 23,5 κ. Τα γιαπωνέζικα πάντα πρώτα σε δρόμο !

----------


## pantelis2009

Το THESSALONIKI στις 04-05-2007 όταν είχε βγεί γαι δεξαμενισμό στη μεγάλη του Περάματος.

SAOS FERRIES (THESSALONIKI) 01 04-05-2007.jpg

----------


## cpt. mimis

> Το THESSALONIKI στις 04-05-2007 όταν είχε βγεί γαι δεξαμενισμό στη μεγάλη του Περάματος.
> 
> SAOS FERRIES (THESSALONIKI) 01 04-05-2007.jpg


Ευχαριστούμε που μας το θυμίζεις ακόμα.  :Tears Of Joy: 
Που βρίσκεται τώρα? Ακόμα παροπλισμένο?

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ακόμα στην Αλεξ/πολη είναι.¶ντε να δούμε τι θα γίνει γιατί πολύ το λυπάμαι.
Δύσκολη περίπτωση να πουληθεί σαν ρο-ρό αλλά κ γιά μετασκευή σε ΕΓ/ΟΓ... τέτοια ώρα,τέτοια λόγια.

----------


## baggoz

μπορει να μου εξηγησει κανεις αν γνωριζει αυτες οι τρυπες στην πλωρη απο τι προκληθηκαν?

----------


## Express Pigasos

Απο ολα τα πλοια της ΣΑΟΣ αυτο και αν θα παει οποτε παει αδικα..δε βρισκεται και ενας τρελος Χριστιανος να το παρει...ποσο θα αξιζει μετα απο τοσα χρονια παροπλισμου?

----------


## Aquaman

> οχι μόνο σκουριάζει...αλλα ξεφλουδιζεται η μπογιά του, τριβει την λαμαρινα του πανω στον ντόκο και την τσαλακώνει, αλλα τουλαχιστον συνησφερει στην βιοποικιλότητα του λιμανιου με τα μυδια που εχει αποκτησει :???:


Εντυπωσιακα ευστοχος ο σαρκασμος σου φιλε μου!

----------


## cpt. mimis

Εγώ πάλι είμαι της απόψεως πως η εταιρεία θα ξαναζωντανέψει και θα το αξιοποιήσει... 
Δεν θέλω να σκέφτομαι πως θα πάει αυτό το πλοίο για διάλυση. 
Το ζήτημα δεν είναι πόσο κάνει τώρα, αλλά πόσα θα χρειαστεί όπως είναι για να επανέλθει. Ας ξεκινήσει και ας μη γίνει ε/γ-ο/γ, εγώ πάντα το βλέπω με αριθμούς. Τα πλοία είναι για να ταξιδεύουν.

----------


## Ilias 92

Πωλείται και άργησε μάλιστα!!  http://www.ship-broker.eu/ferry-roro-1995-japan/  :Apologetic:

----------


## cpt. mimis

Καλή είδηση αυτή. Αυτός που θα το πάρει θα πρέπει βέβαια να το μαζέψει αλλά και να το "καθαρίσει". ¶ρα η τιμή λογικά θα είναι χαμηλή...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Πωλείται και άργησε μάλιστα!!  http://www.ship-broker.eu/ferry-roro-1995-japan/


Το πλοίο πωλείται και "κυκλοφορεί" σε πολλά shipbrokers sites εδώ και πολλά χρόνια. Το ότι τώρα έτυχε να το δεις, δεν σημαίνει βέβαια ότι τώρα αποφασίστηκε η πώληση του.

----------


## Eng

Με αφορμη το ακριβως παραπανω σχολιο, να αναφερω οτι αν μπειτε σε αρκετα ξενα broker sites, μπορει να συναντησετε διαφορα πλοια της σημερινης ακτοπλοϊας. Ειναι απο τις δουλεις του purchasing department των ναυτιλιακων.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πολύ σωστά φίλτατε Eng. Kαι να συμπληρώσω ότι τα πλοία "προς πώληση" που μπορείς να συναντήσεις στα shipbrokers sites, μπορεί να είναι επί παραδείγματι από τα νεότευκτα BLUE STAR DELOS και PATMOS μέχρι πλοία και πλοιάρια 40 και 50 ετών. Όλα τα πλοία είναι εν δυνάμει προς πώληση, αν βρεθεί αγοραστής που θα καταβάλλει το ζητούμενο αντίτιμο.

----------


## nikos.man

Φήμες πως ξεκίνησε για απέναντι σήμερα...
Είναι αλήθεια; :Apologetic:

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

Ναι, υπάρχει και ανακοίνωση στο σαιτ του ΟΛ. Αλεξ/πολης. Τουλάχιστον απ ότι φαίνεται έγιναν όλα κανονικά και δε θά χουμε τα τραγελαφικά του Π. Αγιάσσου...

----------


## despo

Πάει κι'αυτό. Ηταν η αποθέωση μιας εντελώς άστοχης αγοράς, τον καιρό που η ΣΑΟΣ έφερνε το ένα πλοίο πίσω στο άλλο, φιλοδοξώντας να γίνει κυρίαρχος στο Αιγαίο. Το πλοίο αυτό θα μπορούμε να το θυμόμαστε μόνο για 2 λόγους, ο πρώτος οτι με αυτό επιχειρήθηκε να σπάσει βίαια την απεργία της Π.Ν.Ο το 2006 κάνοντας δρομολόγιο στην Κρήτη και ο δεύτερος οτι χωρις να έχει συμπληρώσει ουτε καν 20ετία απο τη ναυπήγησή του οδηγείται στα διαλυτήρια.

----------


## Ilias 92

Το Thessaloniki φαίνεται να ρυμουλκείται από το πλοίο Apollon για Τουρκία. Αναμενόμενο μετά από τόσα χρόνια παροπλισμού.
Thessaloniki aliaga 21-3-14.jpg

----------


## avvachrist

Κρίμα και πάλι κρίμα για αυτό το άτυχο βαπόρι. Μόλις 19 ετών και με μόλις 2 χρόνια ταξίδια στα νερά μας πάει για τα διαλυτήρια. Και η ειρωνεία είναι ότι πριν από λίγες μέρες έγραφα σε άλλο θέμα ότι θα μπορούσε να δρομολογηθεί στην γραμμή Θεσσαλονίκη-Σμύρνη. Τι να πεις... ΚΑΛΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ήταν πολύ δύσκολο να δουλέψει εκτός Ελλάδος κ λόγω των ιδιομορφιών που είχε σαν γιαπωνέζικο ρο-ρό εσωτερικού.

----------


## Ilias 92

Τώρα περιμένουμε και το ro-ro του Κώστα Α. να ακολουθήσει τον επιτυχημένο δρόμο του Φώτη Μανούση.

----------


## SteliosK

Άλλο ένα βαπόρι περνάει στα ιστορικά..

----------


## Ellinis

Τελευταία φορά που το είδα ήταν πριν κάνα μήνα. Μέχρι και από το αεροπλάνο φαινόταν η σκουριά στα καταστρώματα του... Δυστυχώς το είχαν μετακινήσει μέσα στο εμπορικό λιμάνι και δεν προσφερόταν η θέση του για φωτογραφίες.
Οπότε ας προσθέσω δυο από το Σεπτέμβριο του 2010.

PC270004.jpg PC270002.jpg

----------


## idrohoos

Οταν έφευγε γιά τό διαλυτήριο πρίν λίγες ημέρες.

2014-03-21 10.36.40.jpg 2014-03-21 10.37.59.jpg 2014-03-21 14.28.18.jpg 2014-03-23 09.11.45.jpg

----------


## kostis-k-al

Μηπως εχει κανενας φωτογραφιες απο τη διαλυση του?

----------

